# My first real attempt at a tank



## itsmecap (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry for the glare from the door. Just wanted to post a quick picture and get some opinions


----------



## nightpaws (May 16, 2020)

Lots of hardscape I like it, can't wait to see the plants to grow out.


----------



## HairyNoseWombat (Jan 14, 2020)

I love it


----------

